# Branch Manager...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

His assistant had better go to lunch before he gets to the nest. Or the assistant is going to be lunch.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> His assistant had better go to lunch before he gets to the nest. Or the assistant is going to be lunch.


It's 


robin416 said:


> His assistant had better go to lunch before he gets to the nest. Or the assistant is going to be lunch.


It's a bird eat bird world out there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Groan 👎


----------

